# 6-50 pistol



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had some G10 scraps that I needed to use this stuff is to expensive to throw away so I made a pistol. This thing worked out good for my lame thumb. I finally have a pocket shooter with the RH forks.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good idea. That's the first one I've seen like that. Small and you still get another few inches on your draw length. You must have a slingshot factory. Good job and thanks for the video.

Njones


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Not hurting is GOOD!!!! Nice Pistol, Mr.Henrie!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a great looking shooter Roger


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

what a sweet looking shooter~I like that one~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like that design, Roger! That pistol style would be easier for arthritic hands, and the rotating head keeps it compact.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a freaking cool design, love it!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Love it, want it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like a good addition to the RH line . Very compact with an extra few inches of draw. I'm now wondering . Will there be a 3-50 ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> That looks like a good addition to the RH line . Very compact with an extra few inches of draw. I'm now wondering . Will there be a 3-50 ?


Hey why not, a snub nosed would work. I am digging this concept and will have to expand the design. Maybe something like a competition air pistol handle. For me this is working better than the hammer grip RH.


----------

